# Passport photos for application



## Croger1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi there, 
might be a stupid question, but I'm not sure how I have to scan my passport sized photo for my 308 partner visa. 
Will the photos be printed by immigration or are they only on the screen? Asking because of dpi (use 96 enough?) and how do I keep the original size after scanning? Is always bigger than 45*35 mm even after changing the photo settings. 
Hope, someone can help


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

This is what I do:

I haven't had or used a scanner in years. I normally take a photo of the photo and resize it in a photo editor. (photoshop). As for the printing/dpi not sure sorry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

What kind of scanner do you have? I have Epson and I use the photo setting and it comes up with a preview box and you choose where to scan. Doing this option mine comes out at the original size of the photos. Also I used 300 DPI. I also saved mine as a PDF so not sure if that makes a difference at all.


----------



## Croger1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a Canon. I used its layout options (passport) but the measurements arent as required. I tried all settings I could find, but I can't get it to the size 45*35 mm. My photos are slightly bigger/square sized and never come out as the original. Due you think it matters that much, as long as it's with my face and shoulders as it should be (took them at a NZ post office)
What else can I try?


----------



## mmis4167 (Dec 2, 2014)

Croger1 said:


> I have a Canon. I used its layout options (passport) but the measurements arent as required. I tried all settings I could find, but I can't get it to the size 45*35 mm. My photos are slightly bigger/square sized and never come out as the original. Due you think it matters that much, as long as it's with my face and shoulders as it should be (took them at a NZ post office)
> What else can I try?


Hi guys,

I would suggest to use webpage like this generator dot photoid dot eu
it's polish site, but you can translate it using Chrome (or not as it is easy to use) (or find similar English one ) the point is take a pic by your computer camera or download it from your computer, select the area of the pic, scale if needed and save it. As a result you have a print 10x15 with 3 pics (35x45mm) you can easily print at any pharmacy or you can cut your digital copy to get single pic of yourself in correct format. No need to scan anything or set up any variables.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Do what i did and use a ruler and measure it on screen and scale them down.


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

ps this also happened to me. They made them bigger when i scanned them, should scan to actual size.


----------



## Croger1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks guys, but I played around a bit more and found a solution: I set up the settings for my scanner on photoscan with 300dpi, scanned it and opened the pic in paint. There I could resize the photo in % (30 * 28) and got the right size as the original (using zoom function in windows photo gallery)
I made four of them and converted them into pdf, but the phitos arent as clear as jpg, so I'll leave it as jpg 
I thought scanning my passport photo would be easy as...
Hope this helps someone...


----------

